# Sound Plot Software?



## SoFLy (Aug 21, 2009)

I ran a quick search or two and I didn't find anything useful, so I figured I'd toss a thread up on my own.

Is there any software that simlifies the creation of a sound plot for theatre? I work in multiple spaces, and I've always wanted to update the plot when I run a new show (since I usually increase my mic count, and have different things going on).

Do most professionals and companies just use vectorworks or other CAD software and draw everything out by hand?

Any comments or help is appreciated - if indeed I must draw them I'll have to get down to work soon 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dillon (Aug 21, 2009)

Since my plots tend to be mainly blocks and lines, I either use Excel or Omnigraffle. There are some great pro-audio-related libraries available for Omnigraffle with loudspeaker, console, microphone, and rack diagrams ready to be dropped into your drawing.


----------



## SoFLy (Aug 21, 2009)

BTW - I forgot to mention - I do have both mac and windows, but i prefer to use my mac machine. Thanks for the suggestion Dillon - I'm checking it out now!


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 21, 2009)

A lot of people I see still use something like Autocad or Vectorworks for the drafting of plots, even in sound. Stage Research makes some decent paperwork software that I have seen once or twice. I believe it is not that expensive either.

~Dave 

..::Stage Research::..


----------



## rwhealey (Aug 21, 2009)

I usually just use Excel - everybody expecting documents should have Office. You could save it is a PDF, but that'd be difficult to modify.

Vectorworks for more complicated things.

However, that usually all goes to hell when I actually arrive at the theater, so most of my patch sheets end up hand written on the back of whatever I printed.


----------



## Anonymous067 (Aug 21, 2009)

rwhealey said:


> I usually just use Excel - everybody expecting documents should have Office. You could save it is a PDF, but that'd be difficult to modify.
> 
> Vectorworks for more complicated things.
> 
> However, that usually all goes to hell when I actually arrive at the theater, so most of my patch sheets end up hand written on the back of whatever I printed.



True, True, and...True...

Its defiantly true, its very difficult to plan all your patches and such before hand...they usually go downhill as soon as one thing doesn't go to plan...and it usually doesn't get "better".

Even stuff like...oh...the plot says I have 4 58's...
oh whats that...the MD borrowed one of them? well....guess we'll use this then.

Not to say you should fly by the seat of your pants...but...it can be fun!!


----------



## Stookeybrd (Aug 21, 2009)

For inventory, there are a few programs out there. Showtracker(through File Maker Pro) is very common for straight info, while it won't diagrams. However, you have to find someone who has it.


OmniGraffle is the way to go for diagrams. I know of a few Broadway shows that are being made on Omnigraffle.


----------



## SoFLy (Sep 26, 2009)

good protips guys.. I appreciate it (I re-visited this after I forgot about it!)


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Sep 27, 2009)

Google SketchUp?


----------

